# new here need some help



## fitnsexy (Jun 27, 2013)

hi everyone i am new here and need all the help i can get when it comes to cutting would i be ok using clen? and how much should i take? i've heard mixed things about the side effects for women and need some expert advice


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome.
May I recommend the female talk section for the answer to your inquiry.

* beat prince*


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 27, 2013)

thank you  sorry


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 27, 2013)

Depends on your body type. Post some pics so we can tell if clen is right for you.


----------



## Watson (Jun 27, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> thank you  sorry



its ok azza, we forgive u!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Welcome.
> May I recommend the female talk section for the answer to your inquiry.
> 
> * beat prince*



GDI I thought Was a new member post.

yeah your way of base in here unless your into sexual harassment


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 27, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Depends on your body type. Post some pics so we can tell if clen is right for you.



i put some into an album


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Depends on your body type. Post some pics so we can tell if clen is right for you.


^^^
See!


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> GDI I thought Was a new member post.
> 
> yeah your way of base in here unless your into sexual harassment



a little sexual harassment could be fun  lol just joking


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

Then hang out. I'm sure it's coming. 

Dear AG, 
i reviewed her photos... Run her off and I will ban you! Maybe kill you!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 27, 2013)

Why are you considering using clen? It doesn't look like you need it.


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 27, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Why are you considering using clen? It doesn't look like you need it.



i stil have about 10lbs maybe a little less that i need to get off of me but i don't know if i need to go as extreme as clen maybe just a change in my diet? i'm really just clueless right now


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Then hang out. I'm sure it's coming.
> 
> Dear AG,
> i reviewed her photos... Run her off and I will ban you! Maybe kill you!



who is AG and azza and eddy? now i'm really lost lol


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 27, 2013)

I doubt you need clen. I assume you have been cutting and it's been working so far. So what have you been doing for your cut?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

AG "anything goes"is the subforum your posting in.  While substance are discussed here is more like a closet homosexual hang out. Other then me of course
 Azza is a dirty sock. Long story but every new person that walks into AG is suspect of being a gimmick acct for him to mess with people.


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> AG "anything goes"is the subforum your posting in.  While substance are discussed here is more like a closet homosexual hang out. Other then me of course
> Azza is a dirty sock. Long story but every new person that walks into AG is suspect of being a gimmick acct for him to mess with people.



haha well i'll just treat every guy on here (except you) like a homosexual and pay no mind to them just joking... excuse me being a little slow i'm just trying to learn all this stuff i think you might be a good teacher


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 27, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> I doubt you need clen. I assume you have been cutting and it's been working so far. So what have you been doing for your cut?



i stick to very low carb high protein for my diet someone said i need to shock my body and change it up  maybe throw in some more carbs and good fats and that should help?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 27, 2013)

No, I don't think adding calories will help you lose the last ten pounds. The last part of your cut will be the hardest part. You'll have to reduce you calories even futher and that's never fun. I would try a EC stack to help with the loss of energy.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> haha well i'll just treat every guy on here (except you) like a homosexual and pay no mind to them just joking... excuse me being a little slow i'm just trying to learn all this stuff i think you might be a good teacher



Dear AG,
Not maybe kill you anymore. Run her off and die by my hands!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 27, 2013)

Show us some tits


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 27, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> i stick to very low carb high protein for my diet someone said i need to shock my body and change it up  maybe throw in some more carbs and good fats and that should help?



Without knowing what/how you eat, It is hard to know if good fats and carb manipulation can give desired changes. make sense?

I saw the posted pics, you are in good shape. Losing 10lbs may be a lot more size than you think.

Knowing more about your gym regimen and macros will get you the answers you are wanting...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> show us some tits



First to die!


----------



## ROID (Jun 27, 2013)

Did you know that your ass hole heals faster than anyy other part of your body ?


----------



## Watson (Jun 27, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> haha well i'll just treat every guy on here (except you) like a homosexual



98% of blokes in here spend more time looking in the mirror than a teenager before her prom, that and tranny porn is gateway porn for most............


----------



## seyone (Jun 27, 2013)

Tit pics, please and thank you. ( I asked nice)


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 27, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> haha well i'll just treat every guy on here (except you) like a homosexual and pay no mind to them just joking... excuse me being a little slow i'm just trying to learn all this stuff i think you might be a good teacher


Just because we like looking at trannies and comparing cawk pics does not make us homosexual. 

Welcome to AG. We always welcome new scenery to the forum.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Then hang out. I'm sure it's coming.
> 
> Dear AG,
> i reviewed her photos... Run her off and I will ban you! Maybe kill you!


How did I know you be all over this jimmy. 

I do agree with you though. Pics are great


----------



## Watson (Jun 27, 2013)

if this place went full hetro it would have less than 10 members...............


----------



## charley (Jun 27, 2013)

THX for the P.M. fitnsexy...its very special you possing at the gym.....


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

ya'll sure do know how to make a girl feel welcome lol  i'll post my diet and workout routine in a little bit


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)

Back for day 2 ?! Did not see that coming... Toughish


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Back for day 2 ?! Did not see that coming... Toughish



i'm here for the long haul it's going to take more than a few pervs to scare me off lol


----------



## cube789 (Jun 28, 2013)

you'll fit in well here
whinging newbs take note FFS !


----------



## Swfl (Jun 28, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> i'm here for the long haul it's going to take more than a few pervs to scare me off lol



Just to warn yah everybody's been keeping their crazy tucked in and out of sight. Once they get comfortable with you it's off to a whole new level of debauchery. You're going to have to be a tough lady to hang here or post a lot of pics either way you'll go far

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> i'm here for the long haul it's going to take more than a few pervs to scare me off lol



Theres alot more then a few. Don't forget to give hell back


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Just to warn yah everybody's been keeping their crazy tucked in and out of sight. Once they get comfortable with you it's off to a whole new level of debauchery. You're going to have to be a tough lady to hang here or post a lot of pics either way you'll go far
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.



i think i can take it i'm a tough girl  it actually sounds like fun a little debauchery never hurt anyone


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Theres alot more then a few. Don't forget to give hell back



i won't get in trouble?? lol i don't know the rules yet but i guess rules were ment to be broken right


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> i won't get in trouble?? lol i don't know the rules yet but i guess rules were ment to be broken right



By all means let it rip!


----------



## ROID (Jun 28, 2013)

Rules ?

I've broke them all and they keep letting me back.

Conclusion: There are no rules.


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

ROID said:


> Rules ?
> 
> I've broke them all and they keep letting me back.
> 
> Conclusion: There are no rules.



no rules are even better


----------



## ROID (Jun 28, 2013)

I think she works for a government agency. "they" know IM deepest secrets reside inside Anything Goes.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> First to die!



Sil is unbannable and will live forever.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 28, 2013)

ROID said:


> I think she works for a government agency. "they" know IM deepest secrets reside inside Anything Goes.



This.


----------



## ROID (Jun 30, 2013)

Yep, she is an agent.

doesn't work weekends.


----------

